# True 12 inchers



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't get them often on inland lakes but yep these were caught in Ohio...yesterday...and the are busting at the seams with eggs...perch can get this big inland with the right environment....and super aggressive when on the feed.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

...lol forgot the pic....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's 11" around


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Absolute monsters! An i totally agree! Usually at buckeye lake if we see a perch its 10"+ an fat. Just no numbers,well good numbers.
Potential is there. Im anxious to see what happens witn the glsm perch stocks....


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya this lake was stocked through a hatchery about 20 + years ago with a northern strain that just took off, we have had years where we take more than 300 and don't even seem to dent the fact population.just wish we could get em in bigger lakes like that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

westbranchbob said:


> Ya this lake was stocked through a hatchery about 20 + years ago with a northern strain that just took off, we have had years where we take more than 300 and don't even seem to dent the fact population.just wish we could get em in bigger lakes like that.


Ya that would be great! Both alum and hoover seemed to produce more keeper perch this year then any i can remember. Hopefully the up trend continues!


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

What lake ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

GasFish26 said:


> What lake ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A private lake I fish it also ..family..


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

westbranchbob said:


> Ya this lake was stocked through a hatchery about 20 + years ago with a northern strain that just took off, we have had years where we take more than 300 and don't even seem to dent the fact population.just wish we could get em in bigger lakes like that.


Have perch in a lake that I fish that are that big. How big is the lake? I am afraid to take to many out and kill the population. Thanks.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Willard used to be full of those until it got ransacked


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

The lake is around 3 acres...spring fed...have no clue why it supports such a large pop.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

What a gut! Nice one.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I wonder why they seem to reproduce quite well in Nimi but rarely is there any size to them.


----------

